# Dog walker walsall available



## Redtin (Nov 2, 2012)

I am new to the west midlands currently just moved from up north. Looking to get to know like minded people and walk your dogs! Im 20 years of age female, i miss owning a dog and taking long walks with the companion of a furry!

I have experience with all different breed types- but i do prefer the big breeds  
I am looking to walk a dog or dogs in my local area which is Walsall WS1 . 

I am available evenings and may do nights depending on the dog, owner and the route etc, 

Mondays- ANYTIME 
Tuesdays- anytime after 3pm 
Wednesday- Anytime after 4pm 
Thursday- Anytime after 1pm 
Friday- Anytime after 4:30pm 
Saturday- ANYTIME 
Sunday- ANYTIME 

If you wish your dog to be walked early hours please let me know i am talking about a 7am to 8am time. 
I will be more than happy to help your dog walk on the lead properly if your dog has some problems and fears etc, i have worked with many dogs who have had aggression, fear of other dogs and walking on the lead. 

I have no problem with following certain instructions and if you don't want your dog walking off lead or in a certain area i will not go against your wishes. 

I am just simply looking to get me and the canine active and healthy i am not a professional or qualified only just looking to walk your canine when needed  

i am only charging £3 a walk. its more about the walk with a canine so if you cant afford £3 a walk message me and we can sort something out x

Very honest and reliable so i expect the same from the owner if your dog does have certain problems please do let me know! 

DISCRIMINATION IS A DISEASE- NO BREED WILL BE TURNED DOWN-BULLY BREEDS MORE THAN WELCOME.ALL TYPES

CONTACT VIA EMAIL, CALL AND WHATSAPP NO TEXT

Dogwalker on: 07857133415


----------



## mrthomson (Jan 19, 2013)

Redtin said:


> I am new to the west midlands currently just moved from up north. Looking to get to know like minded people and walk your dogs! Im 20 years of age female, i miss owning a dog and taking long walks with the companion of a furry!
> 
> I have experience with all different breed types- but i do prefer the big breeds
> I am looking to walk a dog or dogs in my local area which is Walsall WS1 .
> ...


Hello

We are looking for a dog walker for our 5 year old collie dog George. We are new to the WS1 area. Are you still available?

Many thanks
Simon


----------



## Redtin (Nov 2, 2012)

hi sorry i am no longer in the ws1 area moved back up north sorry x x


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Aw thats a shame always good to keep an eye out for a good local walker as OH's hours may be changing I too am WS1...


----------

